# GLA mini-ss or Aquatek mini CO2



## Mr2peak (Jul 15, 2015)

For the price of the GLA unit, you can get a real co2 setup....

Is this a hobby you really enjoy? Are you going to have a larger tank in the future? If the answer is yes, it's going to save you a bunch of money by setting up a proper system from the beginning.

CO2art dual stage regulator, basic one is $138, plus $55 shipped for a 5lb tank from amazon. Add some tubing, a cheap bubble counter/diffuser for $8 from amazon, and all that is left is filling the tank (and you'd have to fill the paintball tank as well). Once you have this setup you can use it on any future tank/tanks. This is the setup I went with. Absolutely no complaints, everything works great.

If you don't want to go with a full regulator setup, get the Aquatek, otherwise you're just selling yourself short.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for your help. I get what you are saying. A couple of things. I already have 2 tanks, one upstairs and one downstairs. The upstairs one is low tech and my basement tank is the tank we are talking about. Given my two children and work, I can't imagine ever having the time for another tank or upgrading in the future. Even if I did, it would probably be a 29 gallon which isn't much bigger. The 5 pounder will be too hard to hide from my son.

Also, I live in the US, so I don't see the co2 art unit your talking about on the American version of Amazon. Any other opinions?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

sevendust111 said:


> Thanks for your help. I get what you are saying. A couple of things. I already have 2 tanks, one upstairs and one downstairs. The upstairs one is low tech and my basement tank is the tank we are talking about. Given my two children and work, I can't imagine ever having the time for another tank or upgrading in the future. Even if I did, it would probably be a 29 gallon which isn't much bigger. The 5 pounder will be too hard to hide from my son.
> 
> Also, I live in the US, so I don't see the co2 art unit your talking about on the American version of Amazon. Any other opinions?


You can order from co2art's website directly. 

There's also a #2.5 cylinder. It's much smaller than a #5 so that's an option too .


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

You can get an adaptor from CO2Art that will let you use paintball tanks on a standard regulator. That way you can upgrade later by simply buying a larger tank. 

You may find you get weary of swapping paintball tanks. I went with a 10 lb. tank because the long-term economy, and less hassle than changing tanks frequently.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

I didn't even consider CO2Art. I did some research and I like what I see. A lot of people saying that their units bridge the gap between Aquatek and GLA. This is exactly what I was looking for. Also, they are apparently starting up a US website/distributor by the end of this year. I don,t like overseas shipping. Should I just wait?

I don't mind using paintball. I can get a 24oz one for 20$ on Amazon and I have two stores right by my house that can refill it for until 5 bucks. At 2-3bps, it should last me over a month. I don't even know where I could refill a 5 pounder.

Still would like to know what people think of the GLA mini ss paintball.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

sevendust111 said:


> I didn't even consider CO2Art. I did some research and I like what I see. A lot of people saying that their units bridge the gap between Aquatek and GLA. This is exactly what I was looking for. Also, they are apparently starting up a US website/distributor by the end of this year. I don,t like overseas shipping. Should I just wait?
> 
> I don't mind using paintball. I can get a 24oz one for 20$ on Amazon and I have two stores right by my house that can refill it for until 5 bucks. At 2-3bps, it should last me over a month. I don't even know where I could refill a 5 pounder.
> 
> Still would like to know what people think of the GLA mini ss paintball.


Around me, there are a couple welding supply shops that will swap 5-pounders. Also a hydroponics store, and a supply house that caters to bars and restaurants (they do refills as well as swaps, so my pretty 20-lb aluminum cylinder goes there). Brew shops may also do it.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

So I looked into it and the closest place to get a CO2 tank refilled is over 20 minutes away from my house. Money isn't really an issue, paying five dollars a month for a refill only $60 a year is not that bad. when CO2 art comes to the US how much you think it would cost to get the dual stage with paintball connector? One thing I like about GLA is the customer support and the mini SS has a 10 year warranty.


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

sevendust111 said:


> So I looked into it and the closest place to get a CO2 tank refilled is over 20 minutes away from my house. Money isn't really an issue, paying five dollars a month for a refill only $60 a year is not that bad. when CO2 art comes to the US how much you think it would cost to get the dual stage with paintball connector? One thing I like about GLA is the customer support and the mini SS has a 10 year warranty.


There is rumor that paintball will transition to HPA (high pressure air) instead of CO2 (global warming and all that). So, a paintball regulator may become obsolete. 

The GLA GRO-1 regulator is $55 more than their paintball regulator. The adaptor is $13. I think that would be a good investment in the long-run.

You could contact CO2Art about whether you can return items to their USA office (if you have a problem). Their shipping to the USA takes around the same amount of time as UPS ground takes to go from Florida to California.


----------



## co2art (May 28, 2014)

Argus said:


> You could contact CO2Art about whether you can return items to their USA office (if you have a problem). Their shipping to the USA takes around the same amount of time as UPS ground takes to go from Florida to California.


We prefer US customers make returns to our US address. It's just faster and easier.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Argus- where is this 13$ adaptor your talking about?

CO2art- Any info on when we can order from the US?


----------



## co2art (May 28, 2014)

sevendust111 said:


> CO2art- Any info on when we can order from the US?


I'm hoping for the beginning of December.


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

sevendust111 said:


> Argus- where is this 13$ adaptor your talking about?


Adapter for Paintball Cylinder thread to Standard Aquarium CO2 Regulator Thread


----------



## mark546 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have had that aquatek set-up running on my 55g for 3 years now. I have had 0 issues. For me it was more so just convenience factor. It is much easier for me to keep several paintball tanks and fill 2 of them once every couple months than to get a 5 or 10 lb filled. The only local source only does trade ins and the smallest they do is 10 lb cylinders. I use paintball tanks for my sodastream and aquarium so I have 2 full spares and 2 in use at any given time. First thing I would do is look into sourcing your co2 and seeing if you have the room to hide a full set-up. If not the aquatek is not bad by any means. The needle valve does suck to adjust. I find that I have to watch it and make small adjustments over the course of 2-3 days if I want to change my bubble count. Other than that works great. If I leave the bubble count alone all I do is change co2 tanks once every month and a half. I am using an atomic inline diffuser with it btw. I also didnt want anything large. My co2 set-up is outside of my stand and the aquatek package is rather attractive.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

You guys really aren't making this any easier for me haha. It seems like the best bet is to go with the standard size and then to get a paintball adapter if I want to do that instead. I can even get a standard size Aquatech and get their adapter. The GLA grow with everything else included is just gonna be a little bit out of my price range. Only reason I'm considering the Aquatech is because it's pretty inexpensive and if I decide I don't really want to go futher into co2 no big deal. But if I could get a CO2 complete set up for only slightly more say 150 or 200 bucks from co2art that would probably be my best bet right?


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

My research indicated that CO2Art had much better reviews than Aquatek.


----------



## Mr2peak (Jul 15, 2015)

The co2art regulator is a dual-stage design. I couldn't find anything else in that price range that was a dual stage reg.

Really it's all about easily changing bottles. Brewing supply stores will offer or know where to go to refill. I'm lucky and can walk to my LFS and swap bottles, going with a paintball setup would have added significant time for me.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Are these regulators fully set up to be used in the US or do I need to do anything additionally? They have a lot of regulators on the website which one is the best one to get? it looks like I could get a bubble counter atomic diffuser there to which is pretty nice.


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

Mr2peak said:


> The co2art regulator is a dual-stage design. I couldn't find anything else in that price range that was a dual stage reg.


The reason for two-stage is to avoid end-of-tank dumps of CO2 into the aquarium. GLA claims that their single stage regulators will prevent end-of-tank dumps.


----------



## Mr2peak (Jul 15, 2015)

Argus said:


> The reason for two-stage is to avoid end-of-tank dumps of CO2 into the aquarium. GLA claims that their single stage regulators will prevent end-of-tank dumps.


Yes, but the GLA unit is also more expensive! They also offer true two-stage regulators at a higher price point (and they look very nice), so they must be aware of the benefits.

I chose the co2art regulator because it is a true two-stage design and I know it won't dump. And it's cheaper. And I can use a 5lb bottle. It also works out to being cheaper in the long run. I only have to buy one $55 tank instead of multiple $20 paintball tanks to make a trip worthwhile. I also get to the end of a tank and worry about low pressure issues 1/4 as often as dealing with a 20oz bottle.

Honestly, it's about what is easier to fill. My LFS will swap out tanks, and they are closer than the nearest place with paintball tanks. 

If it's easier for you to swap out and fill paintball tanks, than the GLA unit might be a better route to go.

EDIT:
Also, every single singe-stage regulator I read about says something about "avoiding EOTD".. What makes their single stage regulator better than anyone else's? It's physics, a change on the diaphragm pressure changes the amount of gas that's allowed to leave. With 2 diaphragms, there's less of a change of pressure on the final diaphragm so you have a more steady bubble rate. What physical trait makes GLA's single stage better than any of the others? I am genuinely interested, but can't find an answer anywhere.


----------



## Mr2peak (Jul 15, 2015)

sevendust111 said:


> Are these regulators fully set up to be used in the US or do I need to do anything additionally? They have a lot of regulators on the website which one is the best one to get? it looks like I could get a bubble counter atomic diffuser there to which is pretty nice.


Just use the drop-down menu and choose a US style co2 fitting, and choose a US plug type. Nothing special is needed.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Trying to get back to the original topic if that's OK, here's what I'm thinking. I'm thinking about going with CO2art and getting the paintball adaptor. What do you guys think about the following...

Professional Dual Stage Regulator and Solenoid Magnetic Valve with precision SMC 138$ 
Precision CO2 atomizer 70mm Bazooka 30$
Aluminum CO2 bubble counter for regulators and solenoids 17$
Adaptor for paintball thread to Standard aquarium CO2 regulator thread 20$

Free shipping/No tax

Total 205$

Remember, this I is my first co2 setup.


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

sevendust111 said:


> Trying to get back to the original topic if that's OK, here's what I'm thinking. I'm thinking about going with CO2art and getting the paintball adaptor. What do you guys think about the following...
> 
> Professional Dual Stage Regulator and Solenoid Magnetic Valve with precision SMC 138$
> Precision CO2 atomizer 70mm Bazooka 30$
> ...


Have no personal experience with the regulator. 

The Bazooka atomizer looks like the same kind of ceramic diffuser as is in the in-line unit I have. It produces tiny bubbles that stay suspended in the water for a long time. This is what people refer to as the 7Up effect. It looks like your tank water is cloudy, but a closer look reveals they are tiny bubbles. This is a very efficient way to inject CO2, but you may not like the aesthetics. 

As far as I can tell, the most popular viable alternative is to build an in-line reactor with a canister filter.


----------



## Mr2peak (Jul 15, 2015)

sevendust111 said:


> Trying to get back to the original topic if that's OK, here's what I'm thinking. I'm thinking about going with CO2art and getting the paintball adaptor. What do you guys think about the following...
> 
> Professional Dual Stage Regulator and Solenoid Magnetic Valve with precision SMC 138$
> Precision CO2 atomizer 70mm Bazooka 30$
> ...



Don't forget a check valve! Not sure why, but my system has a habit of sucking water back through the line at night when it's off. Just takes a bit longer to get started in the morning. That reminds me, I need more tubing and I need to move the check valve closer to the tank...


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

You mean check valve between the diffuser and the bubble counter? Where can I get a good check valve that is not too expensive?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Your plan sounds good. I prefer the simple glass inline bubble counters on the grounds that I want liquid as far away from the rig as possible, and the integrated check valves that come with the bubble counters are notoriously crappy. I'd also get two or more inline check valves, as they do fail.

Check valves: it doesn't matter too much - you'll want to replace them every few months anyway. I might get a handful of these:
1/8" Kynar® Standard Check Valve | U.S. Plastic Corp.


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

sevendust111 said:


> You mean check valve between the diffuser and the bubble counter? Where can I get a good check valve that is not too expensive?


While the GLA regulator has a check valve between the bubble counter and the needle valve, I put an Atomic Check Valve between the tank and the bubble counter.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

So the C02art paintball adaptor is for din477, so is the Aquatek paintball adapter fine? It seems to get decent reviews.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

buy right, buy once


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

I LOVE my Aquatek Mini! I've got 2 paintball tanks, so trips to get them re-filled are few and far between


----------



## 06rexwagon (Oct 1, 2015)

I have a GLA setup on my 46 gallon and it's great quality, and the customer support is amazing. I have a small Fluval Spec III on my desk and use the aquatek mini and it's perfect for that application. When I set up my daughters Spec V next month I will get another aquatek.


----------



## PAXpress (Oct 19, 2015)

sevendust111 said:


> Thanks for your help. I get what you are saying. A couple of things. I already have 2 tanks, one upstairs and one downstairs. The upstairs one is low tech and my basement tank is the tank we are talking about. Given my two children and work, I can't imagine ever having the time for another tank or upgrading in the future. Even if I did, it would probably be a 29 gallon which isn't much bigger. The 5 pounder will be too hard to hide from my son.
> 
> Also, I live in the US, so I don't see the co2 art unit your talking about on the American version of Amazon. Any other opinions?


TBH the 5lb tank I have isn't much larger than a 20oz paintball... If you have a stand for your tank with a cabinet its easy to hide... I can take pictures for comparison if you'd like.


----------



## PAXpress (Oct 19, 2015)

sevendust111 said:


> You mean check valve between the diffuser and the bubble counter? Where can I get a good check valve that is not too expensive?


Amazon.com: Rhinox Brass Check Valve - Aquarium CO2 Diffuser Regulator Air Pump Tubing Metal: Patio, Lawn & Garden I have two of these and they are great.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

HBdirtbag said:


> buy right, buy once


No offense dude but this isnt very helpful. GLA dual stages are just way too expensive. What do you think of the CO2art rig I mentioned?

Bump:


PAXpress said:


> TBH the 5lb tank I have isn't much larger than a 20oz paintball... If you have a stand for your tank with a cabinet its easy to hide... I can take pictures for comparison if you'd like.


It's not even the size so much it's really just the ease of getting the paintball refilled. I drive by two sporting good stores on my way home from work every day. Actually my stand doesn't have a cabinet.


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

sevendust111 said:


> No offense dude but this isnt very helpful. GLA dual stages are just way too expensive. What do you think of the CO2art rig I mentioned?


Why would you need GLA's dual stage?



> Actually my stand doesn't have a cabinet.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Argus said:


> Why would you need GLA's dual stage?
> 
> I looked at some of his tanks and he uses all GLA stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

sevendust111 said:


> No offense dude but this isnt very helpful. GLA dual stages are just way too expensive. What do you think of the CO2art rig I mentioned?
> 
> Bump:
> 
> It's not even the size so much it's really just the ease of getting the paintball refilled. I drive by two sporting good stores on my way home from work every day. Actually my stand doesn't have a cabinet.


I have both a CO2ART and a GLA Pro - both work great. The GLA is more solid when held in my hand, but have not had issues with both. If I did it again, I think i'd probably have two GLA's, but money really isn't an issue. The GLA's are pretty......but both definitely perform very very well.

Bump:


sevendust111 said:


> Argus said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you need GLA's dual stage?
> ...


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

HBdirtbag- so the co2art regulator I chose would be "doing it right" in your opninon?


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

sevendust111 said:


> Argus said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you need GLA's dual stage?
> ...


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry Argus, I was referring to HDdirtbag. Main concern with the co2art is that there is not a lot of information on them outside of their website. Not a lot of reviews. Their Regulators are pretty new so there's not a lot of information on the longevity of them. The gla pro units are off the table for me though.


----------



## Mr2peak (Jul 15, 2015)

My co2art is going great 3 months in. Couldn't find anything better unless I wanted to spend $80-100 more. It's an inexpensive dual stage reg that won't let you fish get gassed.

The first stage is non-adjustable and internally set. It is inexpensive and works, because it was designed for fishtanks use from the very beginning. Most dual stage CO2 regulators were designed to work with many different things like kegs or medical equipment which have very different PSI requirements. The CO2art regulator is designed solely for fish tanks. Because Co2art limited its use in the design phase, it seems that they were able to produce it more economically than a traditional multi-use reg. Anyway, this is part of what I learned during my research.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

sevendust111 said:


> Argus said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you need GLA's dual stage?
> ...


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

All right I'm sold I'm gonna get a co2art regulator. I can't use their paintball adapter though cuz it's din477. I'll buy the Aquatech adapter.


----------

